# And then there were nine....



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Some time ago I posted about my oldest cat - the lovely semi-feral who had been my late mother's darling - dying very suddenly. At that point I had no intention of looking for another cat......

Yep, I'm back to having nine felines at home! I've had her now for several weeks (from the rescue I support) - another of their "unadoptables". 

She is a two year old tabby called Eve (she was originally Jemima but we already have one Jemima and that was just too complicated). 

We have never had a cat that was so easy to integrate. She is such a sweetie. She is fast asleep on the arm of my chair at the moment and has fitted in perfectly - she was so laid back with the dog from their first second in contact and doesn't even bat an eyelid at the dreaded twins.

No new cat can ever be - or should ever be - a "replacement" and she is totally different to the one we lost but she has made the house seem more right again.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, that is so awesome. So glad she has integrated so well. Thank you for opening your heart and home to her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Arianwen, 
That is so wonderful! 
Why oh why, was she considered un-adoptable?:what:
I'm so glad you found each other!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! I can only imagine how busy your house is!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats!

what 10cats said.. why was she unadoptable?

and when do we get pics!!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations! Sounds very busy and fun!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not good with pics - technically inept. She was brought in as a youngster in a very malnourished and generally "low" condition. They can only afford to test once for FIV and she was "borderline" for want of a better word. Although the vet said he thought it was inconclusive because of other problems that could distort the results, they couldn't adopt her to anyone who wasn't prepared to have an FIV positive cat. It's a no kill shelter and they have a lovely unit for FIV cats but it's not the same as home.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations on bringing Eve home! I just read your letters in the other thread, which were wonderful. I'm so sorry about the loss of the Great Mother. I guess Sheba will be writing soon with her perspective on Eve...?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sheba's already chewing her pen ready for her next missive! LOL!


----------

